# Internal Heaters (top quality)



## GHNelson (7 Nov 2009)

Hi Planters
I am about to purchase a 75watt heater can anyone recommend a quality item.
I have purchased tetractec in the past the build is good quality, but they tend to stick now and again.
Looking for something that's a good build more reliable and accurate with shut off included.
Thanks all
hoggie


----------



## AdAndrews (7 Nov 2009)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Planters
> I am about to purchase a 75watt heater can anyone recommend a quality item.
> I have purchased tetractec in the past the build is good quality, but they tend to stick now and again.
> Looking for something that's a good build more reliable and accurate with shut off included.
> ...




I have used the Rena Smartheater range and find them quality, i hear that eheim jager heaters are excellent quality also.


----------



## GHNelson (7 Nov 2009)

Hi
Thanks for the reply.
Regards hoggie


----------



## Themuleous (8 Nov 2009)

I second the eheim jager heaters, which I've found to be excellent.  That said I've found all heaters to be good so far!

Sam


----------



## chilled84 (8 Nov 2009)

Im also useing a rena smart heater and o my god! briliant a clear, its intelligent and has a flashing light to tell you when temp is to high and a steady light when its heating. its simply brill. It also can be attached to the outlet to heat on the way out.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks all
Just binned a Tetratec today as it was faulty.That's the second one.Ive had enough of them now.
May go with Chilleds advise and purchase a Rena smart.
Cheers all again.
hoggie


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

hi
how big is the rena heater??
im after a small, nano sized heater around 50w?  :? 

cheers guys


----------



## Ajm200 (5 Apr 2010)

If you are looking for a nano heater the Eheim Jagers  are probably out as they are extra long but also more efficient e.g.  a 250w Jager can heat the same size tank as a 300w standard one.  Don't know if the same applies at lower wattages.  Great heaters though.


----------



## bumcrumb (5 Apr 2010)

hi
the tank i have is a small 10l but the newattino i have at the min isn't powerful enough to keep it at a good temp.
the highest temp i got out of it was around 22-23 but it now only stays in the 19-20.
i don't know if i should go and get the hydor 200w external.
the only worry is i don't have much hose on the filter and it wont be vertical but more horizontal, will this be ok??


----------



## chris1004 (11 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I have a quite lot of the tetratech heaters and on the whole I find them quite good and reliable but I have had one faulty one. What I do like about them though is the cable length, 3 metres, which I wish all manufacturers would fit as standard.

Regards, Chris.


----------

